# Marriott Phuket Beach Club 2bdr, Thailand, 12/11-12/25



## magicjourney (Oct 31, 2016)

Schedule change, have to cancel trip.
12/11-12/18, $700
12/18-12/25, $700
Can rent either or both.
PM if interested. Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 31, 2016)

Is this a Marriott reservation, or an exchange?


----------



## magicjourney (Nov 1, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Is this a Marriott reservation, or an exchange?



Marriott reservation. I am the owner.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you for confirming - good luck with your rental!


----------



## uop1497 (Nov 11, 2016)

Do you consider to rent a few nights. I am looking for 3 nights in this location.


----------



## magicjourney (Nov 21, 2016)

up! $500 per week now


----------



## herillc (Nov 24, 2016)

magicjourney said:


> Schedule change, have to cancel trip.
> 12/11-12/18, $700
> 12/18-12/25, $700
> Can rent either or both.
> PM if interested. Thanks!


Sent you a PM (I believe... not used to this new format).
If you haven't received it, please contact me. Thanks.


----------

